# New Exo Planted



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi guys - I got my new Exo planted this afternoon. I still need to add leaf litter, some gravel for the little pond and then give it a good misting. What does everyone think?  

FTS:









FTS from above:









Left side:









Floor and pond area (sorry for the blurry pic!):









Comments or constructive criticisms?

Cheers,


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice !
I really like your oil fern and brom placement.

If it was my tank I would take that tilli and put it upside down on your background and maybe get a creeping vine to crawl up the wood.

What specie do you have in mind for the tank?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I like it, it looks really well planned out and i love those broms.
Whats going in there?


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, looks great, will look even better as the plants grow in. Got an idea of what the inhabitants will be?

Edit: Ha! We all posted at the same time!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

it looks awesome, except that i'm scared of the background if that's epiweb from the horror story. looks really nice though


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks very much guys!

I've already done a bit of renovating - thanks for the suggestion on the tilli Jeremiah! I think it will look awesome if it roots into the Epiweb and spiders down over everything.  Also, there is a little ficus ridii in the back right corner that I'm hoping will take off up the back wall.

I also placed my Peperomia prostrata in behind the broms there. I'm hoping it will get enough light to do well. 

Here are some updated pics. I'm going to stop messing with it.....now....yeah. Now. 

FTS:









Left side:









Right side, showing ficus ridii and Selaginella erythropus 'Ruby Red':









ET Fern and Black Rabbit's Foot fern:









Does anyone have a suggestion for a plant to go here:









Oil fern and pond area:









As for what's going in there....
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3141/3028102343_09dd6b5d74_o.jpg



As always, comments are appreciated! Oh, and could a mod please add "pic heavy" or something similar to my thread title? I don't need people wigging out at me for too many pics! Thanks!

Cheers,


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

looks good, where u get the wood?


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks great! Could the tillis fill that in eventually?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

sNApple said:


> looks good, where u get the wood?


PM'd you dude.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a sweet vivarium!! love the red fireball


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Brilliant! I love the way it looks.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

nice mike real nice
craig


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have a plant recommendation for my top left corner?

Thanks very much!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think a small leaf creeping plant would look good there. The first thing that comes to mind is oak leaf creeping fig.
Candy


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Candy - that's a very good suggestion! 

Do any of you orchid fanatics know of a small orchid that would do well in that spot?

Thanks!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice! Where'd you get the plants from?


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Mike!

A nice Restrepia might do well there...I think they like medium light but they might do okay in brighter light...I might even have a bud or two of one that you could have!

Ross.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Do any of you orchid fanatics know of a small orchid that would do well in that spot?
> 
> Thanks!


I would suggest Tillandsia for a warm, dry(er) spot like that. However, I bet Sophronitis cernua would be ok there - they seem to like it a little dryer and very bright. I have one in a tank and it's done well near the light. Here's some info on it: IOSPE PHOTOS Some air circulation would improve your odds of doing well with most orchids.

Mike


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

bobberly1 said:


> Nice! Where'd you get the plants from?


Plants are from Tropiflora and the broms are from a local place called Hawaiian Botanicals.

Thanks for the suggestions guys - I'm planning to install some ventilation in the tank when I get my top cut.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I did a little re-arranging tonight. Moved the Rabbit's Foot fern up front and put a watermelon peperomia in it's place.

What does everyone think? 

Left Side:











FTS:


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great. What size exo is this? Which fern is the small one?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New Exo Planted - pic heavy*

I have a "Possum Foot Fern" scientific name is Davallia penthaphylla. 
Mounted on the back ground of my Exo that my Darts Love. It stays quite compact and is similar to the Rabbits foot fern, mine tends to trail its foliage downward (unlike the rabbit foot Fern I have). I bought it at a local nursery and mounted it on my backgrount with a vented plastic pot (I cut the top off it) and adhered to the background with silicone. You could probably get away with mounting it to your wood in the background. Looks like this in my Tank. b(sorry pic heavy).

Your Tank looks GREAT! Love the broms and the wood on the background. If it was me I would cover up the background as much as possible. I had to do the same to mine.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Looks great. What size exo is this? Which fern is the small one?


It's an 18 Cube and the small fern is the Black Rabbit's Foot fern (I think it's a Davallia).



Bcs TX said:


> Your Tank looks GREAT! Love the broms and the wood on the background. If it was me I would cover up the background as much as possible. I had to do the same to mine.


I think the only spot I'm concerned about covering the background is that top left corner. I've had some good suggestions for what to put there, but I haven't decided yet. 

Thanks very much for all the great comments guys!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Mike.
Big difference between rabbits foot fern and possum foot fern. The rabbits foot fern tends to grow upward with white rhiozomes and the possum foot fern grows down with gravity and has dark brown rhizomes.

If you can find one, try it in that space. Seriously my frogs love the hidey holes that the rhizomes and leaves make.

Hey no negatives on your tank, just a suggestion. Your tank looks great and maybe a consideration of comments "guys and gals" would be nice. 

-Beth


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Bcs TX said:


> Hey no negatives on your tank, just a suggestion. Your tank looks great and maybe a consideration of comments "guys and gals" would be nice.
> 
> -Beth


Hi Beth,

Thanks very much for the response - I'll keep my eyes peeled for a possum foot fern.

As for guys and gals, I'm usually very good about that, so you and all the other lovely ladies of DB have my apologies.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Been looking on line how to propagate it, if I am succesfull will send you a cutting.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So I've decided (I think!) on Iquitos Red/Orange vents for this tank. I'll be getting them as 2-3 month old froglets from UE and I'm wondering if I could get some suggestions for an ideal starting group size. 2? 3? 5? 

What are everyone's experiences with keeping this morph? Any same-sex aggression to watch for? Thanks very much for your replies.

Cheers,


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post an update on this tank. The frogs are on the way for this baby in the next couple of weeks I'm hoping. I've flip-flopped again on the frogs I'm putting in here. Mark and Elaine at Understory have been very patient with me... 

On to the pics! Here's where the tank sits in my office. The Saran Wrap/Exo top is temporary. I'm going to grab some Lexan next week. I think having that saran warp + the Exo screen top has really contributed to my broms losing some colour. It could be that I just don't have enough light - we'll see.









Here's the full frontal:









Added a new brom in the front:









Shot of some mosses I'm trying out:









Looking down toward the pond:









Dead center:









And just for fun - Tadpoles!

Azureus:









Ventrimaculatus (thanks again Craig!):









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I have changed my mind for the second time. Originally, I wanted Orange/Blue Imi's for this tank - then the price tag seemed a bit much to swallow. So I decided on Iquitos Red/Orange Vents. I was perfectly comfortable with that decision until Mark posted his ad for 75% Orange Galacts last week. I've had those frogs on my radar for a loooong while. So a quick email to Understory later, I'm the proud owner of 0.0.4 Adelphobates galactonotus. I'm super excited to get the frogs here and into quarantine for a month or so and then into their new paradise!

So, any Orange Galact owners out there with some tips on how to best arrange this tank for these guys?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Cheers,


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooo lovely! What's the vine in the top right corner?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Marinarawr said:


> Ooo lovely! What's the vine in the top right corner?


Thanks! That's Peperomia prostrata.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

afterdark said:


>


The fern I placed in the top left corner of this tank is not doing too well.

I'd LOVE to replace it with an orchid, but I'm totally clueless about them. Can someone suggest some orchids for that spot? The tank has decent ventilation - there is a 3"x18" section of window screen in the top. The rest is sealed with Lexan.

Here's a better shot of the area in question:










Restripia? Any thoughts? Thanks all!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

a restrepia would be awesome there, you could put a ton of different ones there if you wanted to, as it seems to get good light. 
mini Dendrobium-oligophyllum, kinganium (smaller clone)
mini Oncidium- croesus or one of the tolumina hybrids
any Restrepia
maybea Dracula if its not too warm: lotax would work
Bulbophyllum or relative (Cirrhopetalum) tingabarinum, fascinator, etc as long as its a smaller one.- bonus-great flowers you don't have to smell 
Masdevallia if smallish- angel tang, glowing embers, lots more
Epidendrum porpax- flower looks like a bug


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Jason - I was hoping you might be one of the ones to chime in. I really like the look of both of those Dendrobiums.

I'll start hunting around for some of those sp. I'll let you know what I choose!

Thanks again!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the dendrobiums need high light to bloom, so up there nearest the lights is the best place in the viv for them. Oligophyllum needs to be watered well 4 times a week or more, so make sure that spot stays moist, with maybe a slight drying in between. I am kicking myself for not cleaning the store out of those oligophyllums when I got the one.


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I like your setup. Is it a 12x12x18? Also please dont tell me thats a Blackwater? I really want some of those little guys. I bet you paid a pretty penny.How many you going to keep in there? Your tank looks great it gives me a couple ideas on my next exo. Thanks


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a 18"x18"x18" or 18"x18"x24"


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> a restrepia would be awesome there


Jason - I can possibly get my hands on Restrepia condorensis from a friend who has some doing well in a Tarapoto imi tank. I would be putting it in with my Galacts and they climb all over everything - are the Restrepia tough? Or will the frogs trample em? As I said, I'm pretty clueless about orchids...



SamsonsFrogs said:


> I like your setup. Is it a 12x12x18? Also please dont tell me thats a Blackwater? I really want some of those little guys. I bet you paid a pretty penny.How many you going to keep in there? Your tank looks great it gives me a couple ideas on my next exo. Thanks


Thanks Sam - it's an 18x18x18. I really like the size - I'm thinking about a few more of them. I can't say enough about front opening doors.
The frogs I've got in it are Oranage Galacts - though I went through Veraderos, Iquitos vents and pums before I landed on them. I just couldn't make up my mind. I guess I need more tanks...



andy.fabitz said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks Andy!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

restrepias are tough bro, they can handle a tramplin' I like condorensis, I want one in my collection, only have muscifera and brachypus now. The individual flowers don't last long, but they keep on blooming. ANY OTHER Q'S YOU KNOW YOU CAN PM ME.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow - the muscifera is AWESOME! I really like how the flowers come from the base of the leaf...do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the look of both those restrepias you've got actually....orchids are slowly becoming another obsession. Must...stop...buying...tanks...

Does the brachypus get large like this? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/403062435_43ec899848.jpg?v=0


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

heres the brachypus from j and l orchids










heres the muscifera from andys orchids


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So i'm a little late but I just wanted to comment on how gorgeous this tank is! Good Job!

Georgia


----------

